

Ask HN:  Company treating me like employee not independent contractor. - throwaway1901

Background:
I am an Independent Contractor and own a US-based LLC.  I have a major client from a different country, who, about a year ago, established a US presence.<p>I now get paid once per month from the US-based Inc.<p>Story:
Over a year ago, the client asked me to make them my only client.  I basically laughed it off and said ok...while keeping a handful of other clients that don&#x27;t keep me very busy.<p>Earlier this year, the foreign portion of the company hired a CIO and I began reporting to him directly.  Over the last few months, my independence has been taken away from me with this CIO dictating the # of hours I must work each day (8), how I am to accomplish the work and that I only work for them.<p>I feel that they&#x27;ve now broken at least three cardinal rules with regard to independent contracting work:<p>1.  I am NOT free from another&#x27;s right to direction and control.<p>2.  I am NOT free from the manner or method used to accomplish the work.<p>3.  I rely solely on them for my monthly income.<p>What are my options?  I don&#x27;t feel that I can say anything to them for fear of them &quot;not needing my services anymore&quot;.  I have no money saved up and finding a job in this economy has been really difficult for me.
======
agibsonccc
It wouldn't hurt to start looking for alternative clients. Bide your time till
you can have enough breathing room to renegotiate your relationship. Even take
advantage of the fact of it being the 1st and post in the freelancer's thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6310240](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6310240)

Depending on how your contract works with these guys, there's no reason you
can't renegotiate your terms.

Voicing your concerns is a huge first step. Just don't make a move on a whim.
Make sure you're in a position to where you can negotiate.

If you don't feel you're as skilled to where you really can get a job, then
build up your skills where you can.

You're the only one who can dig yourself out of this.

